# ملف pdf لدروس دورة المحاكاة حتى الان



## ahmedeldeep (22 يونيو 2006)

ملف pdf لدروس دورة Simulink حتى الان​


----------



## hamzaaa (22 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يا مهندس احمد

و إلا الامام


----------



## ahmedeldeep (22 يونيو 2006)

hamzaaa قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس احمد
> 
> و إلا الامام


جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى ان تكون الدورة على المستوى المطلوب وتحقق افادة لكم ​


----------



## ALRASHED71 (25 يونيو 2006)

دورة متميزة جزاك الله خيراً .....بانتظار المزيد


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

ALRASHED71 قال:


> دورة متميزة جزاك الله خيراً .....بانتظار المزيد


اخى العزيز هل قرات الدورة فعلا ؟​


----------



## esloooo (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا ا ا ا ا ا ا


----------



## esloooo (1 يوليو 2006)

الف وجزاكم


----------



## esloooo (1 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedha (2 يوليو 2006)

ahmedeldeep قال:


> ملف pdf لدروس دورة Simulink حتى الان​


مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس التقني (3 يوليو 2006)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د. قصي الحديثي (6 يوليو 2006)

[glint] 
جزاك الله بكل حرف اضعاف مضاعفة من الحسنات
[/glint]


----------



## engmgrm (6 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (7 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وقد أصبت باختيار الموضوع واصبت مرة ثانية بتنزيل الدورة على ملفات pdf


----------



## ziezooo (14 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## hammhamm44 (30 يوليو 2006)

شكرا شكرا على الملف وجارى التحميل


----------



## المهندي م (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير وبارك الله فيك مشكور على هذه الجهود ، وارجو المساعدة منكم يا اخوان ارغب بالاشتراك في هذه الدورة ولا اعرف كيف فمن يستطيع مساعدتي فسأكون شاكراً جداً له


----------



## م. عمار الصبري (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## amir_azab2000 (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Hisham (24 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم ارزقه زوجه صالحه إذا نظر إليها سرته وإذا أمرها أطاعته وإذا غاب عنها حفظته في نفسها وولده وماله وكل شىء


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى على الدوره


----------



## Error101 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي احمد


----------



## ahmedeldeep (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الاعزاء على ردودكم الطيبة


----------



## alghabri (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكم على افادتنا


----------



## الموحد (22 مارس 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## profshimo (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## omdaa52 (4 يوليو 2007)

عمل رائع مشكور


----------



## رفعت دهمان (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا اخ والله يقدرك على فعل الخير


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## ياسر الشعار (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا لك


----------



## ياسر الشعار (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## خطَّاب (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووور جدا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## EBRAHEM DIAB (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## h.d (5 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks man


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (13 سبتمبر 2007)

حياك الله خاى الحبيب وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## SKR (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## رفعت دهمان (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود2009 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على الكتاب
لكن عندى سؤال ما هى استخدامات البرنامج 
انا مبتدىء ماتلاب 
واتفاجات بهذا البرنامج 
ومش عارف ايه الفرق ممكن توضحلى


----------



## حازم طاهر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ احمد المحترم

نشكرك على العمل المميز

حازم


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي


----------



## عماد زغبى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وارجو منك المزيد


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولك الخير والحب


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااا
جاري التحميل ........


----------



## م. محمد الحميدي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا مهندس احمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهدي عبد السلام (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف شكر لك أخي العزيز ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## الفاضلي احمد (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## منتصر المالكي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم الشكر والتقدير لك على مجهودك تجاهتعاونك واخلاصك لقسمك الميكاترونيكس ولمحاولتك الاكيدة لتطوير الواقع العلمي للمهندسين 

منتصر المالكي


----------



## منتصر المالكي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

تحياتي القلبية لجميع الاعضاء وتمنياتي ودعائي للجميع بالنجاح والتفوق الدائم


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر لك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م المصري (20 يناير 2008)

مهندس احمد الديب 
اشكرك


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شي جميل جدا بارك الله فيك . كيف نحصل على برنامج simulink ؟


----------



## منتصر المالكي (25 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة المشتركون والاعضاء في هذا المنتدى والملتقى العظيم ارجو مساعدتي في اتمام رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي وهي بعنوان المايكرو بمب لنقل مختلف السوائل بين الاوعية وعدم استخدام اي فالف اي فالف ليس والنقل يكون بكلا الاتجاهين زلكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## منتصر المالكي (25 يناير 2008)

ارجو الرد بالسرعة الممكنو والسلام ختام


منتصر المالكي


----------



## الم عامر ــهندس (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو ملحم (7 مارس 2008)

thank u 2 much!


----------



## وليد الحديدي (8 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## ياسينكو (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس ...... 
ممكن سؤال...

هل يمكن تطبيق النظام على انظمة القوارب..... NAVIGATION EQIPMENTS..

>>>SEA TALK SYSTEM


----------



## wagdi (17 مارس 2008)

ahmedeldeep قال:


> ملف pdf لدروس دورة Simulink حتى الان​



زززززززززززز


----------



## Eng Maryam (18 مارس 2008)

thanks ENG


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سعودة (9 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much dear brothar


----------



## علي الدليمي (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء عنا وعن جمين من يستفاد منها ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## منتصر المالكي (14 يوليو 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء اني بحاجة الى بعض المحاضرات على الميمس ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (15 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المواضيع الممتازة


----------



## ابراهيم المازني (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## kingprocess (17 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا
من فضلك اكمل باقي الا مثلة لشرح Hysys


----------



## منتصر المالكي (21 يوليو 2008)

تحياتي للاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## منتصر المالكي (21 يوليو 2008)

ارجو من اخوتي مهندسي الميكاترونيكس ان يغنوني بأمثلةالميمز


----------



## ابوسماهر (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منار يازجي (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## Nizarov (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل والخير العميم لكم يا أخي أحمد الديب!!!


----------



## Nizarov (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لكم يا أخي أحمد الديب، وكل شيء ينقص بالعطاء إلا العلم في ازدياد!!!


----------



## المهندس ايون (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## enas2 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

thank yoooooooooooooooooou


----------



## باقة (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وعلى مجهودك


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## المسافـــر (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## عبداللة باحسن (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## moheebqawasmeh (27 يناير 2011)

الف شكر الك اخي الكريم


----------



## ص خ ح ا (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي والى الامام


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (8 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير:84:


----------



## خالد كنان (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

